# James Gridley



## gilieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anyone remember Jimmy the grid as he was known on the deck dept Cunard line, quite a character and not easy to forget,I met up with him on two or three ships that I sailed on, We did the 1967 world cruise on the Caronia and the last time I saw him was when I was on the Franconia and he was amongst other crew members taken off the Carmania after some breakdown ???, (this incident is a bit hazy 1969 Bermuda-New York run, can anyone help please?
Thanks 
Don.


----------

